# AEP pond names?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

My group of AEPers have taken to naming ponds. It is very difficult to explain which ponds we were fishing by simply describing their location. Just curious if anyone else names the AEP ponds, and what are some of the names? I am NOT looking for pond locations, just names please.

Some of our names and a brief explanation:

Goose Pond- a goose has been nesting on the same rock (on the water) for the last three trips

Dump Truck Pond- there is a dump truck upside down in about 30 of water. If anyone knows the story of how the dump truck got there, please share!

Syringe pond- some low life dumped a gallon jug of used syringe near the pond

The pond next to syringe pond- across the road

Deer Pond- deer carcass in pond about 3 years ago

Daves Pond- roadside pond that my lazy buddy Dave likes to fish

6.5LB Pond- Biggest bass that we have caught from the pond (the name keeps changing)

Fools Gold Pond- Great looking pond that NEVER produces a single bass

Long Lake- I think that there is a lake by that name in AEP. I dont think that this is the same lake, but it is really long.

Cell Phone pond- a pond in one of the few areas to get a reliable cell phone signal

Beaver pond- a small pond that has two resident angry beavers


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

We just call them all "Hey this pond looks just like that other pond". I definitely need to look into getting a yak or a tube, fishing from shore at some of the remote ponds causes me to hike far more than fish.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

When i get a list together, after 20 years, I will post it. It will not be a short one.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Rooster. Is Long lake off Buckeye Trail. If so I have a buddy that calls that lake Legend Lake because he has had two fish break line there. One of the lines was spider wire.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

actually both of those were 10 lb spider wire. Fish Junky already mentioned legend Lake, here a couple of others:

Leach Lake: self explanatory

BFE Lake: self explanatory

Female dog lake (expletive omitted): unbelievable hill to go down to get to this lake, not worth the walk 

son of a female dog lake: similar to above, awesome hill to go up and down to get back to it, looked awesome but ended up being only 3 ft deep all the way across and impossible to get out of 

airport lake, has anyone else been to this one?


----------



## the great outdoorsman (May 4, 2005)

Is the airport lake below where they fly the remote control airplains? If it is I have done some fishing there in the past , but not for a while.Always done well they where 15'' at the most.
We usually just go by the number on the maps


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

exactly!! I haven't been out there for a while, last time it was all little ones. Sometimes a fun lake though. Jeff


----------



## catchaway (Apr 13, 2005)

I know of hill lake and hook lake.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

i call them all "My Pond" you know when you pull up and there is someone else is fishing in "My Pond"...and when you are sitting around the fire the night before they are called "Yea, you know that pond over by that other one"...LOL


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Hill Lake.....I could not find a way to get down to that monster?


----------



## catchaway (Apr 13, 2005)

hill lake is the only one I fish. It might not be the same one that you are talking about rooster. The one I am talking about is very easy to get to. It is open all around the pond.


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

The only pond names I can say without giving away their location would be the following:

Fence post - one metal fence post in about 1' of water

Ship wreck- Big fiber-glass boat sunk in pond. Can also be called Gilligan's isle

Pond with all the trees in it- good luck figuring out where this one is.

Pond with the rocks in front of it-


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

Tick Lake A, Tick Lake B, Ed's pond, Rodney's Pond, Twin Lake A, Twin Lake B, Graveyard, Graveyard squared, Graveyard cubed, Truck Lake, Lakes on The road from hell, Piss Hole pond, ...these are the ones that come to mind off hand


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

BassDaddy said:


> Tick Lake A, Tick Lake B, Ed's pond, Rodney's Pond, Twin Lake A, Twin Lake B, Graveyard, Graveyard squared, Graveyard cubed, Truck Lake, Lakes on The road from hell, Piss Hole pond, ...these are the ones that come to mind off hand




Twin Lake and Tree Lake are the only ones I've named.

Twin Lake(s) are just off 284 at Township 944 just down from the haul road underpass. Easy to get to - but hard to walk all the way around. They were actually called that by DNR game wardens in the 70's (Rollei and Hamilton) .

Tree Lake - lots of trees and 45' deep - deepest lake I know of there (winner is the 1st one tha PM's me where and I'll tell you the secret  )


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Keeper Lake and Timber lake are two of the names we came up with last time


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Blackberry Lake- Our buddy named that one because that's where they picked blackberries.

Long Lake- Could it be the same one? It is very long and winding. It's where I caught my wild 17" a few years back!

Danny's 7 lb. Lake- Where our buddy caught a 7 pounder. We fished there last weekend and caught 14 dinks and one 15 incher.

The Lake where those 2 guys had 18 inchers on a stringer- We had walked back to this lake only to find a couple of fellas that had driven in and strung up a couple of nice ones.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Apr 28, 2006)

we had some names for ponds back in the early 80's. One was named horseshoe pond. That was some of the best fishing I can remember. They have since drained the lake, and seeing it drained, I can see why it was such a great pond. It had every kind of structure possible. We caught bass, crappie, gills, cats. I sure wish they hadn't drained that one. I cant remember what haul rd. it was off of, but will ask my Dad, he remembers where it was at. The only other thing I remember about it was that you had to walk downhill through a large apple orchard. When I find out for sure where it was, I'll post and see if any one else on here has fond memories of fishing this large horseshoe shaped piece of heaven. This place will always rekindle memories of my younger days.


----------

